# Thoughts on this one plane swing golf school?



## lorigertz (Jul 24, 2008)

In January, we launched a not-for-profit online golf school dedicated to eccentric golf great Moe Norman and his single plane swing, Golf Instruction Videos & Golf Tips: Moe Norman Golf Academy. I wonder if you would offer feedback on what we've built, and suggest how we can improve the academy. 

We currently feature lots of free instructional video, a library of golf instruction that includes over 50 articles, and the full text of Natural Golfer Magazine. We've laid the groundwork for an online Moe Norman Museum 
(http://www.moenormangolfacademy.org/moesroom/moesrom.aspx) which, while far from complete, is becoming the most complete source of information about Moe on the Internet. We're looking to add and archive as much footage about Moe as possible, so if you have any, we would love to share it with the world. 

We will expand this content, and structure it into coherent step-by-step instruction for every type and level of golfer. We want the Moe Norman Golf Academy to grow into a complete, totally free multi-media resource for the single plane swing style of golf. 

Your critical insight into the content and style of our golf academy would be richly appreciated!

Thanks,
Lori Gertz


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Lori,

Please email our administrator about advertising rights or under normal circumstances, I would be forced to delete this thread as unapproved advertising.

In the meantime, I'll leave it for a day or so in case someone in the forum wants to look up the site.

Thanks...


----------

